# FAF Lookback Thread



## Rilvor (Mar 9, 2013)

I realize that even in posting a thread at all I've stumbled across a major difference, but more on that later.

Before I go divulging here the point of this thread is to encourage FAF users to look back through all of their old posts, started threads, old PMs, etc. and reflect upon the then and now. See what you come up with, and post the thoughts that come with it.

So as of this month, I've been around here for six years now. That's quite a long time to spend the bit of free time every now and then talking in the same place.

Looking back, it is fascinating to see how much I have changed in these last six years. I would say I hardly recognize myself in some years, but that would be untrue based on some of my more personal moments in PMs. Instead I now understand the nature of the masks I wore, and all of that which was hidden underneath. As a general reflection I'm not impressed with my younger self in most areas, though in some I suppose I am.

I have spent quite a lot of time reflecting on the things I've said around here over the years, and the various social relationships that have come and gone. Some of them were quite bitter, some of them were touching (I found an old note between myself and someone I was great conversation buddies with. In it was a mention of when I first realized I fell in love with my lady, whom I met here all those years ago). I imagine there are some people who still think of me in such a negative light, if such a name were to ever cross their mind again. Sets quite the reflection for how one speaks. To this day I still wonder what happened to some of the more touching social friendships that simply evaporated.

This forum never ceases to surprise me in how nebulous it is from one year to the next. The users, too. Some users who are still around today, under different names perhaps, I have quoted with their old names and their old behaviors. It's fascinating to compare. For some, I feel a tinge of sadness for how they've changed or how life has treated them since those days.

Overall, I look back and realize how much some aspects played such important parts over the years. I think this forum was something there when I needed it most, for those two years. Though in what manner, is complex to simply say. There's an awful lot I don't like, but I suppose this forum has always had its positives.

Have a look when you've got time folks, especially those of you who have been here a long time. You may be surprised what you have forgotten.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 9, 2013)

What a wonderful thread you have here Riv, it's a shame I've only been posting here less than a year.  Before that I lurked since 2006 but since I never posted back then I never got to know anyone.  Here's to years to come.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 9, 2013)

These kinds of threads make me miss our Queen.


----------



## Bliss (Mar 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> These kinds of threads make me miss our Queen.


Thanks for causing me a heart attack. D:


----------



## Hewge (Mar 9, 2013)

I sort of just lurked here for 4 or so years before actually making an account... o.o

So I'm going to agree with d.batty up there and toast to years to come !


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 9, 2013)

Back then: A big furry arsehole
Now: A less-big not-so-furry arsehole

That's about right. There's a much bigger difference in some of the older forums I used to visit, but by the time I got here, I think I'd already done most of my forum evolving, so to speak.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 9, 2013)

All I know is that my intro post was cringeworthy so I guess I've changed somewhat after 9 months of being here. I don't have any amazing stories to tell yet, sadly.


----------



## Azure (Mar 9, 2013)

man oh man, how different it used to be. back then i just used to be a dick to people because i thought it was funny. i think im less of one now, and only do so when it really actually needs to happen. though we are a long way from our intro post toto, it aint kansas anymore.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 9, 2013)

I have been here almost six years too. I miss the upload image function, when groups were actually active and when we used to have the opportunity to make photo albums.


----------



## Corto (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I've been basically the same ever since I became a mod about 2 months after registering, and I stopped even pretending to be nice. I guess the major change is that I used to actually participate in the forums.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 9, 2013)

Corto said:


> I think I've been basically the same ever since I became a mod about 2 months after registering, and I stopped even pretending to be nice. I guess the major change is that I used to actually participate in the forums.


I've never heard of anyone becoming a mod two months after registering. You must've made an impression...


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2013)

The only thing that's changed is that I'm more opinionated and not as shy. That could be a good or bad thing.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 9, 2013)

This is a good place. I was hesitant to step into the fandom proper, but I'm glad I did. When I'm a FAF vet it will be interesting to look back. 

I know what you mean Rilvor about the forum being "there when you need it." Some days I get depressed because of the job hunt but there's always FAF to help me rebound.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 9, 2013)

I remember creating this account, posting 5 times and fucking off for 3 years. Too bad, apparently I missed FAF in its prime Dx

Oh,I remember logging back into this account in November '11 (pretty much escaping an excessive level of derp on an older forum I frequented), and posting like a tough sarcastic guy. I've not experienced much since then, but I do kinda miss Eversleep


----------



## Percy (Mar 9, 2013)

I... feel inadequate, having signed up here only about 7 months ago. But of course, I've enjoyed my time here. Not to mention my domination of the forum games.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 9, 2013)

Haven't been here for long, myself.



Went from straight, Catholic, unstable, angry, depressed guy addicted to some stuff to a gay therian who is free of all that junk and fairly happy.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 9, 2013)

I wonder whether I'll still be posting on this forum in six years. Only time will tell.


----------



## wtfjinx (Mar 9, 2013)

I used to post on here under an old name, about....5-6 years ago. I couldn't even tell you that name, I've forgot.

I remember I pissed a lot of people off though.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 9, 2013)

I've only been since last May so it's really hard for me to envison you as anything but a gentleman, Rilv. You have let it slip that you used to be a rebel before though. I kinda love to imagine you as a former bad boy who meets up with a nice girl who teaches him the error of his ways. I'm not sure why, I just have a feeling it might've gone down like that. 

In the short time I've been here, I don't really think I've changed much. I might make a few more icy comments, but I do try to keep an open mind most of the time.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 9, 2013)

My phases:

1)horrible semi stereotypically furry
2)tryhard to be edgy
3)generally snarky and somewhat malicious
4)generally nicer

We're currently on 4. I was funniest at 3, though.


----------



## Sar (Mar 9, 2013)

In coming up to two years. I would say I post before I think a little more and that they were horrid times. Looking at my early posting made me cringe there.

About october 2011/February 2012 I had a lot of fun at the most as the late shifts came.

afked a lot spare to location thread in 2012. Honestly. If it wasn't for it I wouldn't had been turning up as much.
getting back into the spirit of things now. But like Dreaming, I do miss the Eversleep Threads and these forums have severely changed.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 9, 2013)

Remember this douchebag?

Boy has a lot changed since the beginning of my slow, agonizing downward spiral, haha.



Dreaming said:


> I do kinda miss Eversleep



*WHY?*


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> *WHY?*


because you can't eat popcorn to most shit that happens. Plus the time he claimed we were all robots was priceless.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 10, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> because you can't eat popcorn to most shit that happens on this thesedays.



Please. All you have to do now is mention religion in whatever thread CaptainCool's lurking.

He's so predictable it's hilarious.


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Please. All you have to do now is mention religion in whatever thread CaptainCool's lurking.
> 
> He's so predictable it's hilarious.


Fucking hell! I really need to AFK less then.


----------



## Namba (Mar 10, 2013)

1. Stupid
2. Stupid
3. Stupid
4. Butthurt
5. Quitting forever
6. Deciding the definition of forever is 3 Days
7. Still stupid, but much better.

In all seriousness I can't believe how much different I am now than I was before. It's... kind of scary how much a person can change in just the past few years, though my old self does tend to pop up every now and then.

(P.S. I really behaved like a child these past few days. I'm kind of a prick sometimes, and for that I apologize).


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 10, 2013)

So fascinating to see people's thoughts so far. I'm genuinely surprised to see that this thread took off, I guess FAF has impressed me. I'm glad to see people reflecting. One must wonder what moments of hilarity or embarrassment are stored away.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 10, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> So fascinating to see people's thoughts so far. I'm genuinely surprised to see that this thread took off, I guess FAF has impressed me. I'm glad to see people reflecting. One must wonder what moments of hilarity or embarrassment are stored away.


It's nice to hear the tales of ye olde FAF.


----------



## Azure (Mar 10, 2013)

there can be only one


----------



## Namba (Mar 10, 2013)

Now, let's see... who remembers the ever-infamous abortion thread started by our beloved troublemaker Deo? I thought it'd be a great idea to assert my own (wrong) opinion. I got ripped a brand new asshole after that was over. Shit.
However, I think R___h (fill in those blanks :B) had me beat for sheer stupidity and bullshit.


----------



## Azure (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Now, let's see... who remembers the ever-infamous abortion thread started by our beloved troublemaker Deo? I thought it'd be a great idea to assert my own (wrong) opinion. I got ripped a brand new asshole after that was over. Shit.
> However, I think R___h (fill in those blanks :B) had me beat for sheer stupidity and bullshit.


rukh has pat robertson beat for stupidity.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm still pretty much the same as I've been, but I used to be more willing to post here. I'm not sure what happened, I stopped frequenting this forum and had no desire. But then again, all I really did was post in Forum Games. Anyone remember the mood threads? Hehe, that's where I used to frequent. :I


----------



## Percy (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Now, let's see... who remembers the ever-infamous abortion thread started by our beloved troublemaker Deo? I thought it'd be a great idea to assert my own (wrong) opinion. I got ripped a brand new asshole after that was over. Shit.
> However, I think R___h (fill in those blanks :B) had me beat for sheer stupidity and bullshit.


I got ripped a new asshole in a thread about abortion myself. o_o
I knew I'd regret posting in a thread like that, yet did it anyway.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 10, 2013)

Havent changed since I joined back in ye olden times.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 10, 2013)

Azure said:


> there can be only one



If I might break form for a moment...

*YEAH BROTHER, HULK HOLEGAN UP IN THIS THREAD!!!*


----------



## Azure (Mar 10, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> If I might break form for a moment...
> 
> *YEAH BROTHER, HULK HOLEGAN UP IN THIS THREAD!!!*



EVERY REAL AMERICAN BUFFS THEIR POST COUNTER!!!

WE FOUGHT FOR YOUR RIGHTS FAF!


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 10, 2013)

Azure said:


> EVERY REAL AMERICAN BUFFS THEIR POST COUNTER!!!
> 
> WE FOUGHT FOR YOUR RIGHTS FAF!




WE DO NOT NEGOTIATE WITH MURRYISTS. THEY WILL BE CRUSHED UNDER OUR MASSIVE POST COUNTS.


We now return to your regularly scheduled internal meditation.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel all dizzy and small now.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 10, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I feel all dizzy and small now.


Let the oldfags do their thing. :V


----------



## Outcast (Mar 10, 2013)

You guys are so cute.


----------



## Percy (Mar 10, 2013)

Outcast said:


> You guys are so cute.


Aww, a cute little newbie thinks we're cute. :3

Oh what I'm I saying, I haven't even been here for year yet.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

I remember the good old days when we didn't have to hide what went on our lives, no matter how funny or retarded.

Some winners of mine:

(2008 - Great, I'm a cock terrorist ...) Synopsis: I lost my dildo, and assumed my mother stole it. Found it later. Also? I no longer use this dildo anymore. Was big, too many ridges, and as Jashwa will attest to in complete horror ... 
(20??... it contained phthalates) Don't want to know because it's not *fucking* *"*PG13*"* enough? NSFW? According to Jashwa, it's ass cancer. I went on to correct my post to address this, but to no avail.  We were a braver forum a long time ago, and I miss those days. Now on with my history lesson because in the past ... 
(3045 - I was also allowed to be vulgar and myself.) tl;dr of thread, honor killings. That is all. Poor girl. Run over by her dad, but at least he was charged with this shit. Also ... 
(zbob - At least other threads were about bullies and their lasers.) Sho'nuff. Someone decided to be a wuss on a video game and complain about fairness. I quickly made a thread that I think ... was it Pi? Someone. I'm not sure, anyway, they dissed my drama. Yo. And I was all like fuck that shit because ... 
(2007 - My first post, and the beginning of all your hate, meant that I would stay here.) You're. Welcome! oh oh oh 
(Two-thousand and Roose - Don't ask me to quote sources, because then I'll reach for a book you won't ever have a reference for unless you've completed at least two years in college trying to earn a degree in Abnormal Psychology.) I'd love to go back posting like this, but people want shit simple. Ohwell!  

Also Azure and AlexInsane were some of my favorite posters from back in the day. Goddamn angry citras taught me to not give a shit and never censor myself; the report button taught me that this rule doesn't apply to everyone else always, but me, yep.  FOR AZURE!!!!!! 

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK


----------



## Azure (Mar 10, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I remember the good old days when we didn't have to hide what went on our lives, no matter how funny or retarded.
> 
> Some winners of mine:
> 
> ...


i remember that dildo thread. and your terrible bambi avatar x3. camo hat plus deer=awkward boners


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

Azure said:


> i remember that dildo thread. and your terrible bambi avatar x3. camo hat plus deer=awkward boners


Redneckistan had a hand in me thinking camouflaged M43's were beast.

I also loved your smoking avatar (and this one rocks too), and that one where the Citra is stretching out like: "Yeah, I don't a shit, what's new?" lol!


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 10, 2013)

What a coincidence. The day I finally decide to check on FAF again, there's this thread. And wow, it's been over 6 years..

A lot has happened here in that time, and like you said, Rilvor, so many people have come, gone, and changed. I still look back to the old times. Sometimes it makes me cringe a little, but it's nostalgic nonetheless. So many years later, I'm married to someone I met on these forums, all because I decided to one day register on "some furry website" to see what it was about.

In my early days here, I felt like the FA staff were gods. I was such a fanboy, I even posted a couple birthday threads when I saw a staffer's bday show up on the front page. So of course, some antics really annoyed me, like GUYS DON'T TROLL, IT'S NOT NICE. And then I eventually became a moderator, which I took way too seriously until I eventually burned myself out, as well as having a lot going on in life. I more recently tried to return as a moderator, but circumstances kept me away from being very active.

I don't think I'll ever be quite so connected to this place like I was with the Holegans. It seemed like a group of people just spontaneously got together, and many great times were had.

It's really nice to see some oldfags here, and that you guys are alive and kicking. I should post moar.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

Hah! Good to see you too, Grimfang!

_*Oldfag scritches!*_ (But only if you give me permission! ... I'll also probably get jumped for saying that.)

EDIT: Oldfag scrit -- ... that just sounds gross. Ohwell!


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 10, 2013)

Grimfang said:


> What a coincidence. The day I finally decide to check on FAF again, there's this thread. And wow, it's been over 6 years..
> 
> A lot has happened here in that time, and like you said, Rilvor, so many people have come, gone, and changed. I still look back to the old times. Sometimes it makes me cringe a little, but it's nostalgic nonetheless. So many years later, I'm married to someone I met on these forums, all because I decided to one day register on "some furry website" to see what it was about.
> 
> ...



I remember my stint as a moderator. That was no fun at all, I must say. I recall I was playing Shadow of The Colossus when one of the old Admins (Wolfblade I believe) approached me about it. I found the role left one feeling repressed, as people are all too happy to use it as a weapon against someone's opinion.

Funny how some people actually found lifelong partners here. You'd think such stories would be made-up.

It would seem to me, in light of this thread the ideas surrounding online communities need a bit more scrutinizing. Given the right circumstances, it can be amazing to see what is like a slideshow of lives.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy hell, my post history. Where do I even begin?!

I joined when I was still a kid (well, mid teens, but it seems so long ago now). So I had a few years of being cringey as hell before I started Uni. Then I was mostly chill, but R&R helped me when I had the flatemates from hell. Unfortunately with my last year of Uni I haven't been able to get on much (part of the reason I stepped down from being a mainsite admin) but hopefully I'll be back around once I graduate in June (depending on job situation).

I seem to have a reputation of being the nice one, which is cool I suppose. Made for some interesting reactions when I got visibily annoyed to certain threads and/or people.

Edit: Many people have come and gone - I still miss a few of the people from the community threads though. Also, when I joined, I remember everyone being terrified of you, Rilvor


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 10, 2013)

This is going to be short because I joined this joint in 2011...and I don't do shit/quit a lot only to return later. 

I more or less lurked when I first came here. 

Like most assholes that come into this place I didn't bother to read the rules because I didn't feel like it and went straight to drifting around posting in random junk. Surprisingly I never got raged at or infracted. I mostly stayed in Forum Games, but lurking was pretty much the only thing I did. I observed a lot of things, looking at how the various members behaved towards one another and towards some of the newer people. I was never too happy with what I witnessed, read or got wind of. 

Actually I'll be honest: I'm still not happy with what I sometimes witness, read or get wind of. The amount of "Wow, FAF is full of assholes" threads that crop up periodically really don't help my somewhat negative outlook on a lot of the forum's aspects. Some of those threads were bullshit, but some of them hit the nail on the head. It was s

After getting into dumbass arguments about religion with CC (after a while I realized this in itself was retarded and pointless) I'd eventually come across the GTWT and sit in there until its eventual shutdown (thanks SIX, you're a real bro lol).

I was late as hell to the party, but the people that stuck with the thread until the end were cool as shit; some of them left FAF to join a new forum someplace else. I was one of them and disappeared for several months to kick it with the crew. 

Now I'm back again. Drama at the new forum coupled with slow posting traffic pushed me back here.

Lot of fond memories of my brief experience with the GTWT.

Knowing me I'll probably ditch this place for some new forum and come back 5 months later.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2013)

Man, you guys are making me feel young.

And then some of you are making me feel old.

Is this what middle-age feels like?



ramsay_baggins said:


> Holy hell, my post history. Where do I even begin?!
> 
> I joined when I was still a kid (well, mid teens, but it seems so long ago now). So I had a few years of being cringey as hell before I started Uni. Then I was mostly chill, but R&R helped me when I had the flatemates from hell. Unfortunately with my last year of Uni I haven't been able to get on much (part of the reason I stepped down from being a mainsite admin) but hopefully I'll be back around once I graduate in June (depending on job situation).
> 
> ...



RAMSAY 

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN

SOB SOB


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> RAMSAY
> 
> WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN
> 
> SOB SOB



Living under a big rock called "Stress". Final year of Uni is not fun! But like I said, I should be around more often once I graduate =3


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Now, let's see... who remembers the ever-infamous abortion thread started by our beloved troublemaker Deo? I thought it'd be a great idea to assert my own (wrong) opinion. I got ripped a brand new asshole after that was over. Shit.
> However, I think R___h (fill in those blanks :B) had me beat for sheer stupidity and bullshit.


I don#t remember any of that D:

All I really remember in 2009 is Conker when he only had 400 posts, always had that same avatar =P


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Now, let's see... who remembers the ever-infamous abortion thread started by our beloved troublemaker Deo? I thought it'd be a great idea to assert my own (wrong) opinion. I got ripped a brand new asshole after that was over. Shit.
> However, I think R___h (fill in those blanks :B) had me beat for sheer stupidity and bullshit.


No, no, there were others.

And as for that Abortion thread? I remember intentionally picking a real asinine fight there. I viewed starting a fight as necessary, if only because people were so sensitive with their perspectives that they couldn't allow others the opportunity to represent their opinions. 

I also remember that Deo set that thread up to ambush a certain forum member, or several. I can't remember all of the logs that I've read, but basically it was a response to someone saying a few things that offended her, and others. I also remember what you said, but I wasn't offended (most people who add a perspective that isn't exclusively women's rights are outright ignored or intellectually lynched.) Worse shit out there than someones own perspective, no matter how relatively ignorant it might be IMHO. (NSFW, "Powerful T72 Raids in Syria")

Glad you stuck around though, and it's good to know some people remember our most epic of shit storms. Good times, man.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 10, 2013)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Living under a big rock called "Stress". Final year of Uni is not fun! But like I said, I should be around more often once I graduate =3



Awh, that sounds like a pain. ;m;

I wish you the best with it, though! It'd be great to have you around more again. c:


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 10, 2013)

Ah! Ramsay's back, sort of! Best of luck on finishing your final year. :3

I really don't know what to say for my near 5 years of being on here. I lurked in the days of the Black Hole, joined in its twilight days. I've said some stupid hugbox-y things here when I first started, but I feel that I grew out of that mentality rather quickly. I also remember being an absolute twat for awhile, joining in on threads where there was always one person versus everyone else. I quickly decided to stop with it, though, even if I wasn't someone making waves here, just didn't feel like me. Other than that, I feel like I've represented myself here as I do outside the net; sort of quiet, mostly blending in the background, occasionally piping up to say something hopefully thoughtful, or at least humorous, without too much expense of anyone else.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 10, 2013)

I was a lousy poster then. I still am. But with two jobs and a SO, I now have less time to be terrible on FA.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 10, 2013)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Edit: Many people have come and gone - I still miss a few of the people from the community threads though. Also, when I joined, I remember everyone being terrified of you, Rilvor


Haha, that was always silly to me. I still do not see why to this day.

Also, hi there Ramsay.


----------



## Namba (Mar 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> I got ripped a new asshole in a thread about abortion myself. o_o
> I knew I'd regret posting in a thread like that, yet did it anyway.



It should just be a rule. An official rule. No politics, religion, discussion of gay rights or abortion, and no trying to assert your opinion if you are outnumbered by a landslide as far as who disagrees with you.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> It should just be a rule. An official rule. No politics, religion, discussion of gay rights or abortion, and no trying to assert your opinion if you are outnumbered by a landslide as far as who disagrees with you.


There'll be no fun!


----------



## Recel (Mar 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> There'll be no fun!



There's rarely any fun anyways. Hope they ban some other weird fetish soon on FA. That will be fuuuuuun!

Tho I'm not such a long time member, there are things I miss. Like the FAFA thread. The big, heated discussions like the mentioned abortion one. Some "interesting" members, you can guess them.
FAF is a lot slower and calmer than the time when I just read the forums, or when I joined. Sadly or luckily? I can't tell.

About my posts and threads... yeeeaaah... nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

Recel said:


> FAF is a lot slower and calmer than the time when I just read the forums, or when I joined. Sadly or luckily? I can't tell.


I miss those times.

Rilvor's LOL PENIS threads to chase out people who were being too hugboxy (round three is in the works, supposedly?), epic debates between people who were so polarizing with their opinions shit just got real ... now I just have to sit here quietly and ponder PG13 rules on a forum for somewhat functioning people with social or mental quirks/disabilities all while saying the word "fuck."



Recel said:


> About my posts and threads... yeeeaaah... nothing worth mentioning.


Eh.

Not like I did anything worth mentioning. Sometimes that's a good thing on the internet. Sometimes.


----------



## Percy (Mar 10, 2013)

Recel said:


> There's rarely any fun anyways. Hope they ban some other weird fetish soon on FA. That will be fuuuuuun!


Always fun to see the butthurt that follows.


----------



## Namba (Mar 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> There'll be no fun!



No, see, if they are rules, the added fun comes in when people are too stupid not to keep from breaking those rules, thus bringing in even more drama when they bitch about how mean the mods are for giving them an infraction.


----------



## Recel (Mar 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> Always fun to see the butthurt that follows.



Not so much when you're part of it...


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> No, see, if they are rules, the added fun comes in when people are too stupid not to keep from breaking those rules, thus bringing in even more drama when they bitch about how mean the mods are for giving them an infraction.



I like it. A nice little trap for newbies who haven't done enough lurking and/or not read the rules.


----------



## Bliss (Mar 10, 2013)

I miss the time when one knew who was who. Before all this modern name change nonsense!

And I should have registered a bit earlier instead of lurking around. Could use that oldfag prestige. :F


----------



## Namba (Mar 10, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I like it. A nice little trap for newbies who haven't done enough lurking and/or not read the rules.



Total mindfuck. It'll be all like "you didn't tell me that!"

"Read the rules."

"But..."

">:C"


----------



## Recel (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Total mindfuck. It'll be all like "you didn't tell me that!"
> 
> "Read the rules."
> 
> ...



So... you guys want to make up rules to dish out new users, just because you instantly chased away the people who provided you with fun and drama, so you can chase away the newcommers who you expect fun and drama from also instantly, than return to complain there is no fun and drama on the forums to entertain you?
Great plan you have there...


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 10, 2013)

Recel said:


> So... you guys want to make up rules to dish out new users, just because you instantly chased away the people who provided you with fun and drama, so you can chase away the newcommers who you expect fun and drama from also instantly, than return to complain there is no fun and drama on the forums to entertain you?
> Great plan you have there...



... on second thoughts, scrap the "no threads about politics, religion, gay rights and abortion" thing. Now I think about it it kind of impedes the freedom of speech people have on the internet.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> An official rule. No politics, religion, discussion of gay rights or abortion, and no trying to assert your opinion if you are outnumbered by a landslide as far as who disagrees with you.



Well, then we might as well not have threads at all. What's the point of a forum if you can't discuss interesting issues?


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

Lizzie said:


> And I should have registered a bit earlier instead of lurking around. Could use that oldfag prestige. :F


I can be pretty sensitive at times, so if I know some of you like I do now, most of you would like, _not even touch a keyboard near the FAF (good times, broskis)._ 

What got *me *through all of it was a little bit of ass cancer, and a whole lot of "You Laugh, You Lose: Part Kimmerset's Foreskin."


----------



## Azure (Mar 10, 2013)

that  goddamn foreskin

EDIT: ahahahaha GetDancing was the worst poster ever. i was just reminded of this.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

Azure said:


> EDIT: ahahahaha GetDancing was the worst poster ever. i was just reminded of this.


Who Else likes Black Music?

Original post was a little excessive, think I'm suffocating this thread -- off I go!


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 10, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, then we might as well not have threads at all. What's the point of a forum if you can't discuss interesting issues?



Those issues stopped being interesting a long time ago.


----------



## Percy (Mar 10, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Those issues stopped being interesting a long time ago.


Now I'm curious as to what's considered interesting now.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 10, 2013)

Percy said:


> Now I'm curious as to what's considered interesting now.



Me. 

Jeez Percy get with the times.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 10, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> no trying to assert your opinion if you are outnumbered by a landslide as far as who disagrees with you



You are literally Hitler.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 10, 2013)

If anything, I remember when the forums shut down for a couple months back in 2010. Only real memorable thing for me I guess.


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 10, 2013)

that would suck!


----------



## Aden (Mar 10, 2013)

Way too many posts to go through, so uh. I guess my phases would go something like

 - the timid new guy
 - Quality Posterâ„¢
 - snarky as fuck
 - Moderatormode
 - blasÃ©


----------



## Namba (Mar 11, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You are literally Hitler.



*ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED*


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 11, 2013)

Aetius said:


> If anything, I remember when the forums shut down for a couple months back in 2010. Only real memorable thing for me I guess.



That, more than anything, was the final blow to the old group around here.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 11, 2013)

This thread brings a smile to my face and a tear to my eye. 

Also, speaking of terrible posters, what ever happened to Roose?


----------



## Symlus (Mar 11, 2013)

"Phases"
Entered.
New guy, lil timid.
Chatted on GTWT.
Hiatus.
Hiatus.
Hiatus.
The great return of an idiot with >50 posts.
Less timid.
Actual me.
Sarcastic douchebag.
Actual me + humor and sarcasm.


----------



## Namba (Mar 11, 2013)

Who here remembers Clayton? :C


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd rather other people tell me how I've changed because I'm too embarrassed to point out the differences.
I kind of miss the times in which I waited quietly between infractions. I even remember the day I wrote in "Rants and Raves" about how everybody hated me when I traveled in Utah, using my ZuneHD. Holy hell, writing that was painful.
I guess I'm not too different than what I was in the beginning. 
Measurable changes: 
1) I post less than when I reached 9000, which is about when I stopped being active. Then it was 19 posts per day as of statistics, right now it's 7~ by statistics, although in reality I post no more than about two posts a day, maximum. Sometimes, I write replies, but delete them shortly afterwards, even if they took me twenty minutes to write them. Back then, I wasn't so hesitant about posting, which might explain the said above.
2) English language - I'm always thankful for FAF for being a host for my English practice. I still speak as good as the Russian businessman in the movie "2012", but my writing has gone better since 2009, or at least so it seems. It's certainly better than what I had. Back in 2008 my writing was like "fURAfINNItY fORumS iS A goOD", so I'm glad it's a little bit better now.
3) Brain - None to... still none? I'd wonder but I can't 
4) I'm no longer in contact with FAFCHAT and its members. Ever since the death of fafchat3, I've been repeatedly registering on the fafchat members' forum, trying to establish my connection with them again... but I quit two months ago. I don't plan on trying again. Unlike FAF, I am not very attached to their lil' corner. That's too bad, they were great people.
5) Global knowledge - outside of my regular newspaper, which doesn't really reflect what's going in the world, I had no idea about what's happening outside. FAF has broken that barrier. Oh, and Time Magazine. That also broke the barrier. That's much more recent though.
6) Patriotism - from brainwash quality reduced to nothing, or at least not very much. The people whose opinions I hated were the ones that enlightened me the most, after all. I'm glad they put a stop to my mumbling.
and most likely other parameters that hold such little importance that I don't bother to remember them.

I miss some of the people who were very active here and disappeared one by one - be it a terrible experience in life, being banned for a few blunders, or "growing up". I know a few people who grew out of their hobbies, and it probably works the same with FAF, at least for a few. People are getting busy, be it work or education. I just wasn't ever close enough to them to know what happened with their lives. The few people with whom I got personal are no longer here, or are on a few years hiatus.

There's just one question I can't answer. Have I progressed, or have I not?


----------



## Azure (Mar 11, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Who here remembers Clayton? :C


almost the worst poster ever.


----------



## Recel (Mar 11, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Who here remembers Clayton? :C



I wish I could say no...


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 11, 2013)

Recel said:


> I wish I could say no...


I can. Will someone enlighten me? Will I get serious brain damage?


----------



## PapayaShark (Mar 11, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Who here remembers Clayton? :C



First my friend likes jeffrey dahmer on facebook(for some unknown creepy reason), then I see a homestuck pic he used as an avatar and then I get smile.jpg on my tumblr dash, and now this.

I think this day wants me to get sadfeels :c


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 11, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I can. Will someone enlighten me? Will I get serious brain damage?



Just another poster who stirred up drama, creating polarized opinions of him.


----------



## Azure (Mar 11, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Just another poster who stirred up drama, creating polarized opinions of him.


dont forget the steaming pile of stepdaddy drama


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 11, 2013)

I loved Clayton though. :c


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 11, 2013)

I guess I'm in the 'Haven't been here long' minority.

But what I do remember is my first thread, which was so fucking embarrassing when I look back that I'm not even going to mention the thread title. As for personality changes, I went from a Bi-curious, paranoid, anti-social, out-of-the-loop, Linkin Park-listening 16-year-old to a Gay, honest, quiet, slightly-in-the-loop, Phil Collins-listening 17-year-old.



Yeah... that was a much needed change, in my opinion.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 11, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Who here remembers Clayton? :C



what


('f course I do, he was an okay guy, just appeared to be a little extreme at times. Too bad he bailed out :c)


----------



## Namba (Mar 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I loved Clayton though. :c



Me too :C


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 11, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> This thread brings a smile to my face and a tear to my eye.
> 
> Also, speaking of terrible posters, what ever happened to Roose?



I think he got the hammer.
What about that guy who said he was an alchemist Nazi thing?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 11, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> What about that guy who said he was an alchemist Nazi thing?



best

thread

ever


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2013)

Aden said:


> Way too many posts to go through, so uh. I guess my phases would go something like
> 
> - the timid new guy
> - Quality Posterâ„¢
> ...



aww you still use the thing I drew you (literally the best thing I ever drew and ever will)

I remember when I fought the power and argued endlessly about Moods being shut down in Forum Games, and then I backed off once I either got tired out or understood everybody's reasons for doing it. And then falling out of contact with the forum because the bullshit in that thread was what kept me on for the most part. 

Then being all "haha this is weird" the next year when, as someone had explained to me at the end of Moods, the cycle continued, and another bullshit thread series was born, the uh, General Time Wasting thread? And then after that there was a more major crackdown on the threads that dissolved into aimless chatter and flirtation. Now I don't think you have those at all anymore.

I remember in Moods where Jashwa was the oddity to me, because he was a regular in Moods but acted somewhat above us because he was well liked in the rest of the forum (like a lovable senpai mostly), and how I would take a moment to notice from time to time that I barely ever left Moods. Then when it ended I had to, like the walls of a cell bursting, and the viruses escape to infect the rest of the body.

Back then I think I was probably meaner (and more expressive/emotional generally), and I'm not sure when I changed my name from Teto to Hateful Bitch, but it was always a joke to me (though probably born from a feeling of bitterness). 

When I started out here I kept using avatars I would rip from panels of some gay as heck furry romance webcomic, because I was ultra gay at the time. I remember also joking with other people about sexuality. The trend people saw on the forum was that people would join straight, and slowly the gay would consume them, and that I was an exception in that I came in gay, and got more straight. I was never an affectionate person much, and I was a lot more emotional in a teenager kind of way, before becoming what I am now; a more closed up and happier person.

One thing that hasn't changed is
Mood: Content


----------



## Azure (Mar 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I loved Clayton though. :c


ugh, who knows why. what a contrived personality, a one dimensional hammer of idiocy.



Ozriel said:


> I think he got the hammer.
> What about that guy who said he was an alchemist Nazi thing?


SHADOW-NAZI!!!

BEST FUCKING THREAD EVER IN FOREVER AND EVER OF ALL POSSIBLE TIMELINES


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 11, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Who here remembers Clayton? :C



I miss that fucker so much.

He was the only one of you that never struck me.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 11, 2013)

Azure said:


> SHADOW-NAZI!!!
> 
> BEST FUCKING THREAD EVER IN FOREVER AND EVER OF ALL POSSIBLE TIMELINES



Talk about a blast from the past. Though as I skimmed through that bit of old FAF treasure, a new question has presented itself to me. What happened to Shenzi/Gavrill? She just seemed to have fallen off the earth. D':


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 11, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Shenzi/Gavrill? She just seemed to have fallen off the earth. D':



Shenzi was cool. :c Though after several new FA accounts, she eventually up and left. Just sick of FA, if I recall.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shenzi was cool. :c Though after several new FA accounts, she eventually up and left. Just sick of FA, if I recall.



That's a shame. I miss seeing her around here. :C


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

I wish CyberFox and Whitenoise would come back. They were fun.

Also I miss not being banned for saying anything remotely offensive, even though you probably deserve it.

Also that guy that hated the Irish and rubbed dogshit on some monument. I forget his name.


----------



## Enwon (Mar 12, 2013)

Zerig said:


> I wish CyberFox and Whitenoise would come back. They were fun.
> 
> Also I miss not being banned for saying anything remotely offensive, even though you probably deserve it.
> 
> Also that guy that hated the Irish and rubbed dogshit on some monument. I forget his name.


Tashkent Fox.

The most interesting time I was on this forum was spring 2010, where there was Tashkent, as well as a variety of ridiculous things throughout the forums.  I was a newbie, but it was fun to be new at the time.  It went downhill from there- now, this place is so boring I barely even bother posting.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 12, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Also that guy that hated the Irish and rubbed dogshit on some monument. I forget his name.



The funniest part of that was when he admitted he was in his mom's car holding a bag of it. One of the greatest FAF moments for sure.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> The funniest part of that was when he admitted he was in his mom's car holding a bag of it. One of the greatest FAF moments for sure.


What the fuck?

Oh my god ... goddamn. lol I missed ... so much funny.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> The funniest part of that was when he admitted he was in his mom's car holding a bag of it. One of the greatest FAF moments for sure.



I can't begin to imagine what that conversation was like driving him out there and having to probably smell that.

Also, anyone remember that second life fanatic trying to convince everyone how cool it was and how "cutting edge" it would be for the most impractical things?



Zerig said:


> I wish CyberFox and Whitenoise would come back. They were fun.



I'm still trying to figure out what a cleaver dick is. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 12, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Also, anyone remember that second life fanatic trying to convince everyone how cool it was and how "cutting edge" it would be for the most impractical things?



Axelfox?


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 12, 2013)

I originally joined just to make a jc memorial thread, but it was locked pretty damn quickly.


----------



## Recel (Mar 12, 2013)

I remember when Fays and H&K (Mentovas) avatars were both winking foxes. Than some time later, someone made a picture why they are winking at each other. With and added big "censored" sign.
It wasn't THAT long ago, but it really gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Percy (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope this place will be as entertaining in the future as it seemed to have been in the past. o_o


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 12, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I originally joined just to make a jc memorial thread, but it was locked pretty damn quickly.



The hero FAF deserved.



Percy said:


> I hope this place will be as entertaining in the future as it seemed to have been in the past. o_o



Rose tinted glasses.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> I hope this place will be as entertaining in the future as it seemed to have been in the past. o_o



The things you'll remember are happening right now.
The people here now who wont be here tomorrow, and all their entertaining avatars and signatures they'll alter in the future. And you might recall a time when the oldies were newbies, and all the posts you made when you were younger during different times of your life.

Although I was never in on any of the cool threads people see as momentous occasions, like whatever else is mentioned here. You probably only recognise them once they're gone though.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 12, 2013)

Recel said:


> I remember when Fays and H&K (Mentovas) avatars were both winking foxes. Than some time later, someone made a picture why they are winking at each other. With and added big "censored" sign.
> It wasn't THAT long ago, but it really gave me a good laugh.



http://i.imgur.com/81mY5cr.gif


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

Enwon said:


> Tashkent Fox.



Yes! I remember later a bunch of people changed their avatar's to edited versions of his and he got really mad.

Also this was a great thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82237-URIST-LOVE-TIPS-FOR-GOODNIGHT-WITH-WOM-MAN


----------



## Kazooie (Mar 12, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> The hero FAF deserved.


"I would love to ban him, though he never technically breaks any rules"

They got 'im though. They always do.


----------



## Recel (Mar 12, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> http://i.imgur.com/81mY5cr.gif



Makes me miss Fay... and the old, slutty, gay-but-not-gay Mentova :V



Zerig said:


> Yes! I remember later a bunch of people changed their avatar's to edited versions of his and he got really mad.
> 
> Also this was a great thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82237-URIST-LOVE-TIPS-FOR-GOODNIGHT-WITH-WOM-MAN



Goood that thread. Where are such people like that on this forum! We need them!


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 12, 2013)

You know who I miss? 

Woobie. Wolf Bone. WB. Wolf Boner. Pothead. etc.


----------



## Recel (Mar 12, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> You know who I miss?
> 
> Woobie. *Wolf Bone*. WB. Wolf Boner. Pothead. etc.



You miss him? Damn. You know nothing about the truths of existence! :V


----------



## Namba (Mar 12, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Yes! I remember later a bunch of people changed their avatar's to edited versions of his and he got really mad.
> 
> Also this was a great thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82237-URIST-LOVE-TIPS-FOR-GOODNIGHT-WITH-WOM-MAN



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Where was I when this golden thread was created?

Also... I noticed one name that stuck out to me... Asswings. Dafuq?



Jashwa said:


> You know who I miss?
> 
> Woobie. Wolf Bone. WB. Wolf Boner. Pothead. etc.



As I recall, he was either hammered, stoned, or both every time he posted.

...oh, and didn't he have a crush on Icky?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 12, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Where was I when this golden thread was created?
> 
> Also... I noticed one name that stuck out to me... Asswings. Dafuq?
> 
> ...


wat..?


----------



## Namba (Mar 12, 2013)

Aleu said:


> wat..?



I wish I could find that thread lol


----------



## Recel (Mar 12, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I wish I could find that thread lol



Do it! I want to know more! Search like you never searched before! Search like the wind Eyal! Hurry! There isn't much time!

So... off to search we go!


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 12, 2013)

I've just read the alchemist nazi thread. Jeepers, what the hell? It was a fun read but gosh that guy has issues...


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 12, 2013)

Percy said:


> I hope this place will be as entertaining in the future as it seemed to have been in the past. o_o



It seems quite entertaining to me right now. Remember the guy who made that thread about not being able to wear a tail to school? That thread literally advanced at the rate of one page every 10 minutes.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 12, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> It seems quite entertaining to me right now. Remember the guy who made that thread about not being able to wear a tail to school? That thread literally advanced at the rate of one page every 10 minutes.



Ahaha, I remember that. Reminds me of that Teen Werewolves thing furries were freaking out over a few years ago.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> You know who I miss?
> 
> Woobie. Wolf Bone. WB. Wolf Boner. Pothead. etc.



His threads were a jumble of crap when he was plastered, but they were the best jumble of crap to hit the forums.

Don't forget the thread(s) that a user started about his chicken forum addiction...and Cockscream.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/87958-i-m-like-really-ticked-off!?highlight=Cockscream


----------



## Zerig (Mar 12, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> You know who I miss?
> 
> Woobie. Wolf Bone. WB. Wolf Boner. Pothead. etc.



Why did he even get banned? He never did anything to deserve that.



Eyal Flurry said:


> Also... I noticed one name that stuck out to me... Asswings. Dafuq?



A true hero, banned for telling a shit mod that he is shit. It's a travesty.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> You know who I miss?
> 
> Woobie. Wolf Bone. WB. Wolf Boner. Pothead. etc.



He should still be alive in GTWF, I believe.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 12, 2013)

CynicalCirno said:


> He should still be alive in GTWF, I believe.



No, he more or less quit some time ago. 

I don't know what other forums he frequents, but he, I and a few others chill on Skype every now and then.


----------



## Namba (Mar 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> His threads were a jumble of crap when he was plastered, but they were the best jumble of crap to hit the forums.
> 
> Don't forget the thread(s) that a user started about his chicken forum addiction...and Cockscream.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/87958-i-m-like-really-ticked-off!?highlight=Cockscream



I'm crying blood tears I'm laughing so hard right now.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 12, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I'm crying blood tears I'm laughing so hard right now.



If you go to the BYC forums in the "jokes, fun and games" section, it pretty much is Neopets...but with Chickens.

Behold the Wolf pack RP threads and the Vampire slave and master threads. I had to check my URL to make sure I was in the right place. :/


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If you go to the BYC forums in the "jokes, fun and games" section, it pretty much is Neopets...but with Chickens.
> 
> Behold the Wolf pack RP threads and the Vampire slave and master threads. I had to check my URL to make sure I was in the right place. :/



Holy shit I had no idea people took RP so seriously.  I always thought it was just a few back and forth awkward comments about adventures or whatever.


----------



## Namba (Mar 12, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If you go to the BYC forums in the "jokes, fun and games" section, it pretty much is Neopets...but with Chickens.
> 
> Behold the Wolf pack RP threads and the Vampire slave and master threads. I had to check my URL to make sure I was in the right place. :/



What is this I don't even...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 12, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> What is this I don't even...


Backyard chicken forums is strange on its own, and vampire slave RP added to it is incomprehensible.


----------



## Toshabi (Mar 13, 2013)

I remember when I use to be a saint on FaF.



I hated those days.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I remember when I use to be a saint on FaF.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated those days.


What "days" do you speak of Tosha...or shall I say Whitenoise?

Your reg date is in October 2012.




Suspicious much?


----------



## Namba (Mar 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I remember when I use to be a saint on FaF.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated those days.



You remind me of Tard.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2013)

looking back, I think I recall an user with the name of Shartblaster. That name burst me up when I saw it the first time. Then it made me gringe :U


----------



## Namba (Mar 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> looking back, I think I recall an user with the name of Shartblaster. That name burst me up when I saw it the first time. Then it made me gringe :U



Holy fuck, the things people come up with...

And what the fuck happened to Antonin Scalia??


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I remember when I use to be a saint on FaF.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated those days.



Those days will live in infamy I'm sure. Plus the Scrooge thread is in my top 10 favorite threads of all time.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 13, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> You know who I miss?
> 
> Woobie. Wolf Bone. WB. Wolf Boner. Pothead. etc.



Guys, I'm fuckin' worried man....

(It looks a lot better with the correct avatars)

((lol tyvulpine))


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 13, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> Guys, I'm fuckin' worried man....
> 
> (It looks a lot better with the correct avatars)
> 
> ((lol tyvulpine))



howhighdoyouevenhavetobe.jpg


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 13, 2013)

Saliva said:


> howhighdoyouevenhavetobe.jpg



FREE WOOBY.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 13, 2013)

This thread reminded me of an old quote.

*changes sig*


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> Guys, I'm fuckin' worried man....
> 
> (It looks a lot better with the correct avatars)
> 
> ((lol tyvulpine))



I kinda miss the little rascal :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2013)

Foxy boy.


----------



## Namba (Mar 13, 2013)

Seriously, I'm really starting to miss ol' Wolf-Bone.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 14, 2013)

No, I do not think so myself. I do not find anything admirable in watching someone mentally hamstring the self repeatedly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone remember Jared?

He was pretty cool. He was the one that initially got me into Chemlab, which is now like my third favorite band. He left FAF shortly after, though.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 14, 2013)

Who was that guy that everyone said was hung like a shrew?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 14, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> This thread reminded me of an old quote.
> 
> *changes sig*


That quote is still the best thing since cleaver dick


----------



## Toshabi (Mar 15, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What "days" do you speak of Tosha...or shall I say Whitenoise?
> 
> Your reg date is in October 2012.
> 
> ...




:V


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Ahh, back then I was a person who lurked behind the scenes. Still am xD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 16, 2013)

FAF in 2009 was the same shit as FAF in 2013, so there's not much to look back at.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2013)

I miss Thatch harassing the newbies.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 16, 2013)

It is interesting how many people would rather discuss the outlandish or scandalous. I suppose in the end, we are all just here for entertainment aren't we haha.


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 16, 2013)

I was definitely a lot newbier and less rounded the few months ago that I first joined in on the fun that is FaF, I'm still a bit of a lifestyler/therian, but I don't think that that part of me will ever go away.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 25, 2015)

A day of remeberance for all you Assholes <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 25, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> A day of remeberance for all you Assholes <3



but we're not dead yet


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 25, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> but we're not dead yet


Oh, you didn't get the memo. FAF is dead. It's time to dance in the necropolis.

also ur avatar gives me such joy. I imagine you're saying every word with that face.


----------



## Azure (Aug 25, 2015)

i still h8 u clayton :v

hulk holegan furever


----------



## Grendel (Aug 25, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> I loved Clayton though. :c





Namba said:


> Now, let's see... who remembers the ever-infamous abortion thread started by our beloved troublemaker Deo?


Whitenoise, Thatch, Fay, Jesie, Asswings, and we need more Smelge.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 25, 2015)

Heliophobic said:


> Anyone remember Jared?
> 
> He was pretty cool. He was the one that initially got me into Chemlab, which is now like my third favorite band. He left FAF shortly after, though.


If you ever come back to dig this thread OUTTA the ashes, you should know he's fine. Me and Jared are engaged and he's looking sexier and more confident than ever. He's kinda a music nerd so I'll let him now you mentioned that band.


----------



## Namba (Feb 22, 2016)

Well _shit_ I never thought I would ever see this place again.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2016)

Namba said:


> Well _shit_ I never thought I would ever see this place again.


Me neither. I thought it was gone for good.


----------

